# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  A completely useless macro for a Tuesday Morning

## Kyle123

Completely useless, but the people making these have a lot of time on their hands  :Wink: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## romperstomper

Nice one, Kyle.  :Smilie:

----------


## npamcpp

Ahh!

First I thought it didn't do anything, coz I started it on a new computer where the Immediate pane was not displaying in the VBE. Then I turned the Immediate pane on. 

Nice!!

----------


## arlu1201

Same here Teylyn....

----------


## john55

very nice! good for you, Kyle!
 :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

> Same here Teylyn....



What is with that?

----------


## arlu1201

I too faced the same thing as Teylyn.  When i saw the immediate window, i realised what the "useless macro" was doing.

----------


## JapanDave

So npamcpp is Teylyn?

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah, thats what i saw as her signature in one of her posts.

----------


## Mordred

I personally was hoping for a unicorn but the horse was nice too.

----------


## JapanDave

> I personally was hoping for a unicorn but the horse was nice too.

----------


## Kyle123

> I personally was hoping for a unicorn but the horse was nice too.



Just keep running it, you might get a unicorn eventually  :Wink: 

There are about 600 in total

----------


## Mordred

> Just keep running it, you might get a unicorn eventually 
> 
> There are about 600 in total



Yay I found one!  LoL.

----------


## ChemistB

That's a pegasus, not a unicorn.   :Smilie: 

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

Anyone want to explain how that works???

----------


## Kyle123

> Anyone want to explain how that works???



The code?

It's based on a github project I stumbled upon on hacker news, it just returns ascii animals when you navigate to the url, the project is here:
https://github.com/ivolo/animals
and you can try it out here:
http://animals.ivolo.me/
You can pass a number to the url to return a random animal, they say there's about 600 of them which is why the code returns a number between 1 and 600. The code simply calls the url and prints the results to the immediate window.

You can also specify other parameters like maximum animal height and whether you want the image reversed, though I thought that was a bit overkill for a useless macro  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

Not really good forum etiquette to reveal someone's identity if they have used a pseudonym, but then what else would you expect here?

----------


## john55

I think I make a connection....
 :Frown:

----------


## npamcpp

I'm actually Bill Gates. Or, wait, no. Steve Jobs!! Or maybe Mother Theresa. 

World peace for all. Sure, mods can see real identities, email addresses, IP addresses. Ex moderators "accidentally" get IP blocks. 

Arlette, you're such a sorry waste of a moderator space. If you were truly a moderator, you would never have posted what you did. Discretion is one of the first things that a moderator should execute, but that's not your strong point, is it? But then, as a mod, you were a failure from day one. In fact you were a failure even before your day one, since none of the acting mods wanted you as a moderator, and promptly resigned in protest when Vai ignored the majority vote and made you a mod, anyway. With the post above, you've proven the majority vote of the loyal moderators to be right. 

You just don't belong in this role. You don't have the skills.

----------


## john55

npamcpp, you could be Bill Gates, very well, I can call you by name, "hey Bill, how r u?" it won't be a problem but if you do not make public your name and I know you are Bill...it's not appropriate to call you Bill or you know what I mean! that's all!

----------


## royUK

I second the opinion about Arlette's moderating abilities. I have offered help to the new mods via PM, supported I think it was Richard when an OP was rude, and I now get a warning from a jumped up little know all because like many others I missed her important warning about code tags and posted a reply to a thread. I won't be answering questions here for some time.

Arlette your achievements for today are phenomenal - you ignore politeness by revealing someone's name & then issue a warning to someone who has forgotten more about moderating than you will ever know.

----------


## arlu1201

Maybe it will take me some time to look it up considering the huge volume of threads received here, but i did see Teylyn's signature as herself in one of the posts though her id is npamcpp.

So how am i doing something wrong? 

Roy - dont rules apply to all?  If you have ignored a mod's request irrespective of whether its me or someone else, shouldnt be it brought to your notice?  Why do you get excluded from the rules?

----------


## royUK

You don't apply rules to all, you probably enjoy checking for mistakes by ex-mods. Anyway, as I've said I won't be answering any help requests here in future if the warning remains valid. There are numerous posts that ignore the rules completely that don't receive warning, I have even warned people but no more.

I expect you will accidentally block my IP address again now.

----------


## npamcpp

If I sign a post as "Bill Gates", are you then convinced I'm Bill? Anyone can put a "teylyn" into a post. That's just text. So what makes you think you can claim I am teylyn? If I sign a post with "shg" am I then outed as being shg?

You are a moderator and you can look up people's IP addresses and email addresses. This is a privilege that should not be abused to blurt out people's identities. 

If I want to publicize my identity, please leave it to me to do that. It's not your job to make sure that everyone knows who is behind a forum handle. And, just in case you harp on about having seen a  "teylyn" in a post from me: it may have been a joke, it may have been an oversight, produced automatically, out of habit. Just let it flipping go. That does not give you the right to address a poster with a name other than what you see in the current post or signature.

signed: npamcpp
Microsoft MVP

----------


## royUK

I agree with you

Signed:

Teylyn

----------


## NBVC

Me too.

Signed:

Teylyn

or 

Rory

or 

Stephen

or 

Mike

or... hey, you pick!

----------


## romperstomper

@hey, you pick,

You are not me. Or are you? Then who am I?

Signed,

A boy named Sue. Or a girl named Brian.
In a town without a name. (in a heavy downpour)

----------


## npamcpp

Thanks for the support, friends.

Mike (I wish!)

----------


## john55

> Thanks for the support, friends.
> 
> Mike (I wish!)



Danny, who are you?! LoL

----------


## JapanDave

> So how am i doing something wrong?



Arlette, you knew exactly what you were doing when you conveniently dropped the name in your initial post. 
Signed:

RoyUK

----------


## npamcpp

No, it's the server, you know. It's also blacklisting people automatically when they post something the owner doesn't like. Very slick. 

By the way, another post of mine got deleted beause it apparently breached rule 13. Please read my signature, DominicB. I don't have any links at all in my signature. OK, let's read rule 13 again, shall we? 





> 13. Cross-promotion of, or links to, forums competitive to this forum in signatures are prohibited.



Therefore, since I don't have any links in my signature, how can I be in breach of rule 13? Hence, here is my post again:

Please note: not only does my signature not contain any links, the whole deleted post does not have a single link, either. This is the Water Cooler, for crying out loud. Can we not discuss anything here anymore? What are you so afraid of, Dominic and Arlette?

----------


## Domski

No I'm Teylyn!!!

----------


## royUK

How come DominicB has suddenly decided to act as a moderator?  He's locked some of my posts & banned Mordred for no reason except for voicing displeasure at how the forum is run. I'm amazed that someone from the UK can openly support censorship & block freedom of speech.

What has Teylyn written above that is not true? Just a few home truths.

I'm Spartacus

----------


## martindwilson

me i'm just me

----------


## vlady

maybe look here

post 39 and post 74

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-status-3.html

----------

